# Title tranfer before divorce



## Gloomy (Nov 9, 2015)

hi all,

my stbx husband would like to transfer the title of one of his cars over to my name. We are currently in the divorce proceedings, haven't agreed yet who gets what though.
My counselor said it wouldn't be wise to get that car title written in my name because generally said it is not good to make any big changes before the divorce - financially it could have negative effects.

Is she right? Why would that have negative effects for me if I accept to getting the car title transferred into my name before the divorce?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have a lawyer?

As long as you want the car on your side of the balance sheet in the divorce, there should be no issue in doing this.
When you go through the divorce, both of you will need to provide statements of your income, expenses, assets, debts. Then you spit it up 50/50. So you get the car on your side.
Does he also have a car?


----------



## Gloomy (Nov 9, 2015)

I am in the process of hiring a lawyer.
About the car, yes he does have one too. And I would like to have the car that he is willing to transfer into my name. The counselor said though, getting the title could change what I financially own or something. So when it comes to the divorce and decision of who gets what then...I couldn't quite see what she meant to be honest. He wants an answer now, because the sticker of the one license plate is going to expire tomorrow and I don't know if I should go for it or wait until court decides who gets what.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Right now, own 50% of all your assets. That means that you own 50% of that car and the car that your husband drives. If the car is put in your name now, you still own 50% of both cars as does he.

If the car is put in your name now, and you want it, it will be put in your 50% when marital assets are split.

If the car is not put in your name now, and you want it, it will be put in your 50% when marital assets are split.

Same outcome.

It sounds like your counselor does not understand divorce law



Division of Marital Property in Virginia | DivorceNet.com


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

My ex signed a quit claim deed to our house and I refinanced the mortgage all before our divorce was final. If i recall, he had to come in and sign stating he was aware I was refinancing or something to that effect.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't see how it would hurt...you want it and he is willing to have you sign it over. It wouldn't matter if its before or after the divorce.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Without knowing all of the facts. It sounds like he just doesn't want to have to fork over a bunch of money to the state for licensing fees now, only to have to sign the title over to you later. I can't say that I blame him. But keep in mind if he does, then you will paying those fees instead of him.


----------



## Gloomy (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you guys for the answers.
So are you saying that even if I waited until divorce is through, I will still get one of the two cars? I am a little worried about that topic as they are all in his name and one of these cars (the one I am driving) was bought before marriage. I really need a car to get to work. I am worried I will end up with none.
At the same time, I am trying to save some money until divorce. By getting the title, I know I wlll have to start paying for taxes, sticker and insurance from now on.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Gloomy said:


> Thank you guys for the answers.
> So are you saying that even if I waited until divorce is through, I will still get one of the two cars? I am a little worried about that topic as they are all in his name and one of these cars (the one I am driving) was bought before marriage. I really need a car to get to work. I am worried I will end up with none.
> At the same time, I am trying to save some money until divorce. By getting the title, I know I wlll have to start paying for taxes, sticker and insurance from now on.


How old is the car?

If he is the only one on the title, he could get the car and sell it now.

If it is in your name, you know that you have a car.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long have you been married?

What percentage of your joint income do you earn?


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

The fair value of the vehicle will be put on your side of the balance sheet as part of the 50% split of your assets, as Ele says.

If you don't transfer the title before, then put this requirement into the separation agreement. Make sure its the FMV of the vehicle, not what you paid for it.


----------

